# Incidental 8lb Largemouth!



## jplant (Apr 4, 2009)

Hit Alum creek on Sunday for some muskies with my buddy and caught my Ohio personal best lm bass! Weighed 8lbs 2oz at Cheshire Market and measured him at 23.5". Caught him between Cheshire and 36/37 in a small cove on the east side of the lake on a black double show girl bucktail with silver #6 Colorado blades. She missed my bait the first time and came back and got it on a second cast, so chances are she was defending a bed at the time. Was a tough decision, but I decided that I had to get her mounted. I thought about doing a replica, but she ended up with a big treble hook in the throat after shaking around in the net, so I don't know if she would have lived anyways. Great fish....great fight....she will now be immortalized on my wall!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Awesome fish... Congratulations!


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

What an awesome fish!


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

dude thats awesome im jealous time to get my bass gear out lol


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

I knew there was an 8lber in there! What a true PIG! Excellent catch, that is the biggest Alum bass I have ever seen.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice!!!too bad it wouldnt have made it


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow, nice catch man!!!!


----------



## TightLine (Apr 15, 2004)

Beautiful fish!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Shame about keeping her, but nice fish


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Bass of a lifetime for Ohio. What a pig. Great catch.


----------



## jplant (Apr 4, 2009)

I sure felt bad about keeping her, but like you guys said she was a fish of a lifetime, so even with the damage to the gill it would have been hard to let her go! I will honor and respect her with the story of the day with anyone who comes to my home!


----------



## senkothrower (Feb 4, 2007)

That is a toad congrats!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Holy crap! Nice!


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

...looking for a wolf whistle smilie...

Anyhow, that is one nice LM for Ohio waters. 

andesangler


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow! Just wow. Congrats man!


----------



## Fish Slayer (Mar 6, 2007)

Fantastic Lg mouth! You must have been surprised to get a bass of that caliber out of a heavily fished lake like alum. It somehow keeps producing quality fish. I'm not a great lg mouth fisherman, but hope to bag a few more this year.


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats the way to do it... Go Muskie fishing and get a NICE bass.... Just go bass fishing next time and you will get a nice Muskie... Congrats on the Nice Largemouth bass.... 

GarryS


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

very nice.....


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

What an awesome fish! I would have done the same thing. She'll look great on the wall! Congrats!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow! That is a GREAT bass out of Alum. Awesome that you are getting her mounted. I would to. Congratulations!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Awesome fish. And great picture too. Congratulations!


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Wow, that is a great fish! Congrats!


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

Exceptional fish! Congrats.


----------



## mkombe (May 23, 2007)

Awesome fish man! Congratulations.


----------



## justflippin (May 6, 2004)

Nice fish man!!! Alum has some hogs in it.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow. Biggest bass pic ive seen come out of public inland water in Ohio. Congrats man, that's a true Ohio trophy.


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

jplant, congrats on a great fish!


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

GREAT FISH MAN!!!! biggest bass i seen caught out at alum.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Wow.........

Great fish.


----------



## BigBen (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm with everybody else; that's the biggest bass I've ever heard of out of Alum. I would say nice catch, but that doesn't properly relay how awesome a catch that that really is.:good:


----------



## Muskie Hunter (Oct 13, 2006)

Incredible catch out of Ohio, esp. a public lake! That is the biggest bass I have ever seen landed from a public lake in Ohio. I would have probably mounted her as well, congradulations!!


----------



## fid (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow! That's a fantastic fish.


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice catch! She is beautiful.


----------



## Drewhop (Aug 6, 2008)

Congrats man and great fish.


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

Jason,

Nice HAWG. It will be tough to beat that one in Ohio waters in your lifetime.

It's a good thing that I forgot to invite you to our 10th Annual MasterBaiters Tournament on Lake Barkley in 3 weeks. We cannot compete with you "pros" at bass fishing.

Now, time to work on that 10# walleye.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Great fish!
Post pics of the mount when you get it! Would love to see it!


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Nice congrats.That was ahard decision to make.But you made the right 1.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

very nice fish. I doubt with these water temps though that she was defending anything other than her dislike of going hungry.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice bass im jealous!


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

she isnt even that big... lol jk. that fish right there dominates anything ive ever done. by far. by miles


----------



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm at a loss for words.... Amazing catch! Are your knees still shaken? Maybe I should put some musky lures in the boat w/ me next time out.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

Wow nice fish. Time for me to get some Bucktails lol.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Congrats what a bass. I know that spot now i know why my crappies were not there!!


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

Great fish! Make sure to post pics of the mount.


----------



## Knopper76 (Jul 20, 2008)

WOW!!! Very nice fish!!! Should look nice on your wall!


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

aussom fish man think of the thousands of baits and anglers she has eluded to reach that enourmos size in publicwater and any one that wouldnt keep that is crazy a true trophy


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

My uncle got to see that fish first hand and took a couple pictures of it. I won't convey all of his thoughts, but he was surprised that the fish was being kept to be mounted.


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

crittergitter said:


> My uncle got to see that fish first hand and took a couple pictures of it. I won't convey all of his thoughts, but he was surprised that the fish was being kept to be mounted.



Id rather him keep his trophy then someone come along and snag the hell out of it or something else happen.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

im all for catch and release, but honestly how many people in ohio are gonna land a largemouth over 8lbs? i think its going to look great on his wall


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow! I am extremely jealous. Great catch, catch of a lifetime!


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

WOW Beautiful fish.


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow that is a monster! Congrats that is awsome


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

flippin fool said:


> im all for catch and release, but honestly how many people in ohio are gonna land a largemouth over 8lbs? i think its going to look great on his wall


just my humble opinion but i cant imagine ever killing a fish like that unless your family was starving. i know you said it had a hook in its gut and chances are it was going to die but theres no chance of surviving if its on your wall. as for the quote above, that fish being gone is one less opportunity for someone else to have a shot at landing an 8 in ohio public waters. i know im in the minority on this and im not hating, i get it. congrats on a monster.


----------



## greendragon (Sep 20, 2007)

What a hawg. Congrats in order for that fish. Maybe some day i will get one that size LOL.


----------



## xtrema (May 31, 2007)

Awesome fish man! That thing is a pig. Should make a great mount.


----------



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

Regardless, congrats on an amazing fish for public or private water.

For the record, I'd of kept it two in this situation, since it was hooked up bad in the gills. As an educated fisherman, I'm sure you made the right call.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Beatiful fish, congrats. A fish that big is so old that it is probably past its spawning prime anyway. 
I to am for catch and release but I would have done the same thing as you .
I betting everyone else preaching against it would have done the same if they would have caught her.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

OHBMQUINN said:


> aussom fish man think of the thousands of baits and anglers she has eluded to reach that enourmos size in publicwater and any one that wouldnt keep that is crazy a true trophy


I must be crazy then because I released my 8+ largemouth from 2 springs ago. I posted a pic and have a witness (Steve), thats all I need to remember her. Maybe i'll catch her again when she's 10. 

Other than that great fish man! That how you do it. Get them hogs outta there! Good job.


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

lordofthepunks said:


> just my humble opinion but i cant imagine ever killing a fish like that unless your family was starving. i know you said it had a hook in its gut and chances are it was going to die but theres no chance of surviving if its on your wall. as for the quote above, that fish being gone is one less opportunity for someone else to have a shot at landing an 8 in ohio public waters. i know im in the minority on this and im not hating, i get it. congrats on a monster.


I can respect that, but I can also respect a guy that releases thousands of bass over a lifetime yet decides to keep that one that will never be replaced. Would I have kept it??? I honestly don't know because I've never caught a bass in Ohio over 6.5 lbs.....but if I did catch one that big I know that I would seriously consider it.


----------



## trofybassinassasin (Aug 4, 2008)

That is incredible. I am jealous.


----------

